# Team Hoyt Welcomes "Aspirin Buster" to Pro Staff



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks AT


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

hey congrats to you.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

hey congrats man


----------



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks, good to be "home." Shot Hoyt from 1986 through 2003. Came back July 1, 2009. Actually got my first Hoyt recurve when Ann and Earl ran the company--I was 16. Went on official staff in 86.

Great people. Great bows.


----------



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

The new Hoyt recurves are shooting great!


----------

